# 1995 Maxima Brake Question.



## tpope1 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a 1995 Maxima GLE (200k miles and still goin strong) and need new brakes (front and rear pads and rotors)

Are the OEM parts Brembo ?

Any suggestions on where to buy OEM Pads & Rotors ?

Most of the sites I visit have different brands under OEM.

The dealer quoted me $74 front pads, $56 rear pads, $112 front rotors, and $104 rear rotors.

Is this a decent deal or should I buy online ?

Thanks,

Terry
Chicago


----------

